# Freezing dry dogfood



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Anyone freeze dry, hard kibble dog food? I just purchased a bag that is bigger than I normally do (store was out of my size). I put 1 week supply in freezer bags and froze. I thought I read that this could be done, but I just can't remember.  Anyone know or do? How do you thaw the food?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I freeze mine all the time. I just pour it in the container when it is time. I don't think it's really any harder...just colder. Paris never seems to notice any difference.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I freeze my ferret food and they love it even more straight out of the freeze I think they like it cause it is so cold...I don't see why cat or dog food would be any different than ferret food...Ferret food is very high in protein and fat so it goes bad if left out of the freezer for very long and I have to order it from the net so when I order I get like 60lbs at a time so I don't have to order so often. I just leave it in unopened bags or if opened put in airtight containers in the freezer...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I always freeze 1/2 a bag of Sassy's food to keep it fresh. When I need it I just pour it into our container.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yep, I freeze it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The place where I get my dog food told me to freeze any dog food I wouldn't use up in 6 weeks. I don't have a big enough freezer to do this so I always buy the smallest bag. It would probably be cheaper in the long run (if you have the space) to buy bigger bags and freeze a week or twos worth in bags.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you for all of your replies. Now that I know this I think I will continue to purchase the bigger bags...won't have to go the special, only store in my area that carries Lacey's food.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Since Pico is on l/d kibble in addition to my home-cooked meals, and I can only buy it in a 10 lb bag, I have been portioning the entire bag into gallon freezer bags and put them on Pico's shelf in the freezer along with his home-cooked meal portions.

I have an airtight jar that I keep a supply in for day to day use and I just wash it and refill it when it gets empty.


----------

